# Food for me travels



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

Guys and girls, I work in Africa alot and although I can get 3 meals a day usually eggs oats for breakfast and chicken rice for other 2meals. I wondering what I can pack in my bag to supplement these meals at the minute I carry protein shakes, protein bars, tuna and almonds. What else could I pack? 

Cheers
Nasty


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 6, 2018)

If I can get the kind without the added sugar, I'll travel with beef jerky.  Easy to transport and doesn't require refrigeration.


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> If I can get the kind without the added sugar, I'll travel with beef jerky.  Easy to transport and doesn't require refrigeration.


 I used to take biltong away with me don’t know why I don’t now, thanks that shall be in my bag next time &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## PFM (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, cans of tuna or sardines wash it down with peanut butter. Protein powder, a shaker bottle, bottles of water and granola bars.  I did both for years in addition to my breakfast before work, lunch at work, post workout dinner and a night time meal.  I used to get up at 2am and eat.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 6, 2018)

Everyone’s prett much covered it. Tuna, almonds and beef jerky are my go to items. 

Ill try abs brainstorm some more.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

What's wrong with more chicken and rice?


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 7, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Guys and girls, I work in Africa alot and although I can get 3 meals a day usually eggs oats for breakfast and chicken rice for other 2meals. I wondering what I can pack in my bag to supplement these meals at the minute I carry protein shakes, protein bars, tuna and almonds. What else could I pack?
> 
> Cheers
> Nasty



Yoder's Fresh Canned Meats would at least give you some more on the go variety.  chickpeas or egg white chips for snacks.


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> What's wrong with more chicken and rice?



Nothing but only get it twice a day and that hard enough to get from them.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm a big sardine, oyster, clams, and assorted other canned fish and meat guy. Don't forget Costco trailmix!


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 7, 2018)

hmmm favorite travel foods....

20ml syringes filled with deer blood and a few jars of kim chi and im good to go...

kidding..beef jerky and nuts


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 7, 2018)

Just eat a zebra on the prairie in africa...


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2018)

Arrrrrrrr.. whenever me need food for me travels me like to eat me spinach


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Just eat a zebra on the prairie in africa...



In nigeria mate wildlife is limited


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2018)

Make sure the locals don't eat u
...mate!


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> What's wrong with more chicken and rice?



Why? Just why? What's the matter with you? Who the hell eats that shit anyway?


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

snake said:


> Why? Just why? What's the matter with you? Who the hell eats that shit anyway?



Hate to break it to you: I love chicken and rice.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 9, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I'm a big sardine, oyster, clams, and assorted other canned fish and meat guy. Don't forget Costco trailmix!



I forgot to mention the priceless look on peoples face when you pop open a can of smelly sardines on a plane, worth it!


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2018)

stonetag said:


> I forgot to mention the priceless look on peoples face when you pop open a can of smelly sardines on a plane, worth it!



Haha. I remember eating smoked whitefish on a 5am flight from Milwaukee. People were NOT pleased.


----------



## Jada (Jun 9, 2018)

Some sandwiches, protien shake and some nuts, df loves nuts. Bjs sell can chicken that u can eat with some bread


----------

